# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Τοπολογία δικτύου >  Τερματικοι Κομβοι & Clients

## mojiro

μια απλη καταμετρηση...

τερματικός κόμβος = εχω ενα bb-λινκ μονο

----------


## NetTraptor

Θα πήξεις…  ::

----------


## alex-23

για να εχεις σωστο αποτελεσμα θα πρεπει να ψηφισει ολο το backbone

----------


## spirosco

Ρε ασε τις ψηφοφοριες και στρωσου στο διαβασμα  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Ψήφισα το Β (συμπληρώνω ένα ΘΑ)  ::  
τα χω τα ΒΒ στο ισόγειο δεν τα έχω ανεβάσει ταράτσα και έχω να μου την λένε κιόλας, γιαυτό!  ::

----------


## papashark

> μια απλη καταμετρηση...
> 
> τερματικός κόμβος = εχω ενα bb-λινκ μονο


Σύμφωνα με το wind :

ΒΒ κόμβοι (τουλάχιστον 2ΒΒ ή 1ΒΒ+1ΑΡ) : 255
"Τερματικοί κόμβοι" : 55 (310-255)
Clients : 472 (792-310)

Ασύνδετα ΑΡ : 17

----------


## papashark

> για να εχεις σωστο αποτελεσμα θα πρεπει να ψηφισει ολο το backbone


Μάλλον το αποτέλεσμα που θα έχει είναι πόσοι από τους δηλωθέντες στο wind διαβάζουν, γράφουν και ασχολούνται με ψηφοφορίες  ::

----------


## johnnie

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alex-23
> 
> για να εχεις σωστο αποτελεσμα θα πρεπει να ψηφισει ολο το backbone
> 
> 
> Μάλλον το αποτέλεσμα που θα έχει είναι πόσοι από τους δηλωθέντες στο wind διαβάζουν, γράφουν και ασχολούνται με ψηφοφορίες


Σωστά

Αλλά και εύστοχο να βγεί το αποτέλεσμα τί εξυπηρετεί ακριβώς να ξέρουμε τα νούμερα αυτά;

----------


## gRooV

> Τι είσαι; Πες μου, τι είσαι...!!


Αμάν ρε Μιχάλη με τις ψηφοφορίες!!  ::

----------

